# cocoa powder shelf life?



## TheGreatSouthern (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi.
I've done a bit of research into cocoa powder, but all I can find is the usual "about three years past it's use by date if left unopened".
I was wondering if anyone knew how long cocoa powder can be stored if vacuum bagged with oxy absorbers? reason i ask is that it would seem even if SHTF never happens and climate change is only 1/3 as bad as they estimate, cocoa is pretty much going to be as rare as caviar in 20 years time. handy thing to have to barter i reckon.

Cheers 
TGS


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I’ve found cocoa powder in the pantry that was over aa decade old, used it and found no problem.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I've found cocoa powder in the pantry that was over aa decade old, used it and found no problem.


Cleaning out mom's cupboards a few years ago I found some from 2004 (lol) and it was fine.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I've never had cocoa powder go bad, even in an opened can, even many, many years old.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

TheGreatSouthern said:


> ... cocoa is pretty much going to be as rare as caviar in 20 years time. handy thing to have to barter i reckon.
> 
> Cheers
> TGS


Never thought about cocoa for barter.. not sure I'd want to give it up. 

Good old little tins of ground black pepper is my 'trade goods' ; no need to mess w/vacuum sealing, etc.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm relying on salt for barter.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm relying on salt for barter.


We've got a LOT of salt stored; iodized for us & plain for preserving; none for trade/sale. Too critical.
Might think now on cocoa as trade good.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> We've got a LOT of salt stored; iodized for us & plain for preserving; none for trade/sale. Too critical.
> Might think now on cocoa as trade good.


I have a lot stored, too, because it's so cheap.


----------



## TheGreatSouthern (Mar 5, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> Cleaning out mom's cupboards a few years ago I found some from 2004 (lol) and it was fine.


Exceptional. So if it's good for 15+ years exposed to the air surely 20+ years vacuum sealed with oxy absorbers isn't out of the question. It's definitely going into the stockpile then and in quite large quantities while it's still cheap I think.

Cheers
TGS


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep oxygen moisture and bugs away from it you never know it may last 20 years. In another thread we talked about coffee both beans and ground that was missed in rotation that was fine after 20 years. Still have some of it left as we use it up and test it.
I am sure that the Coca should have no sugar mixed with it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here is an article that says it will never spoil.. but they did a tested and after 6 years it loses some taste

https://www.tasteofhome.com/article/does-cocoa-powder-expire/

up 2 two years no problems.. after that it start losing taste

"Cooks Illustrated conducted a test to determine if cocoa still tasted good months and years after it's considered expired. The team's taste testers couldn't tell a difference between cookies baked with fresh cocoa powder and cocoa powder that was a year or two old. But when the team tried out six-year-old cocoa powder, the taste testers did notice the difference."

the better question is how do you keep it around for 6 years.. or heck even 2


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> here is an article that says it will never spoil.. but they did a tested and after 6 years it loses some taste
> 
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/article/does-cocoa-powder-expire/
> 
> ...


 I like it as a drink with no sugar and a good hot sauce. wake up call in winter.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Every now and then I mix a couple of tablespoons of Riccotta Cheese with 1 teaspoon or so of cocoa and a few teaspoons or so of crushed and dried home grown stevia leaves. Add a dash of cinnamon and you have a healthy desert/snack!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

HMM, all these uses, I have never seen. My son loves chocolate milk, and my Grandma used to make some awesome chocolate gravy, but that is the only uses I have ever rememebered. Other than hot cocoa of course, but its prepackaged and mostly sugar.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Like @MountainGirl, I'm re-thinking cocoa powder. Do you think anyone other than the already-well-stocked would be interested in it? It's no use to anyone unless they also have milk or baking supplies.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a 10LB bag of raw cacao. Cacao is like a natural multivitamin, really amazing for you, especially in the Winter months. Great source of potassium, fibre, iron, magnesium, calcium, protein... not to mention mood-elevating chemicals like serotonin, tryptophan, tyrosine and phenylethylamine. So many health benefits!
I add a table spoon of it into my smoothie every evening before bed.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> Like @*MountainGirl*, I'm re-thinking cocoa powder. Do you think anyone other than the already-well-stocked would be interested in it? It's no use to anyone unless they also have milk or baking supplies.


There's lots of uses... try some in chili sometime 
And... if things were really sideways.. it could be used to flavor anything.
Yeah - I think there'd be a market... IF it was such that luxurys were again part of the picture.


----------



## TheGreatSouthern (Mar 5, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> Like @MountainGirl, I'm re-thinking cocoa powder. Do you think anyone other than the already-well-stocked would be interested in it? It's no use to anyone unless they also have milk or baking supplies.


Perhaps only the well stocked would be interested, on the basis that the poorly stocked have more important things to obtain and little to trade in return, but I'd contend that's a good thing and I'm looking hard for things to stockpile which last forever, are tradeable and aren't bullets. I think supplying people with bullets is a bad idea.
On my list currently is:

Diesel fuel - to trade with surrounding land owners when they run out and can't run their farming machinery without it.
Sugar - Won't be affordable to most people under the scenario I'm prepping for.
Spices - Everyone knows why
Trees - fruit and nut trees which can be grown from cuttings. I think people would be willing to trade for something that will pay off forever.

I suppose it depends on what kind of picture you have in your head of what the world will look like in another 30 years time. I'm not really prepping for a massive disaster or a war, or a total collapse of society. I'm prepping for a time when people just have a lot less in general and luxuries don't exist for 99.9% of people as they can't be produced like they are today.

Cheers
TGS


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

TheGreatSouthern said:


> Perhaps only the well stocked would be interested, on the basis that the poorly stocked have more important things to obtain and little to trade in return, but I'd contend that's a good thing and I'm looking hard for things to stockpile which last forever, are tradeable and aren't bullets. I think supplying people with bullets is a bad idea.
> On my list currently is:
> 
> Diesel fuel - to trade with surrounding land owners when they run out and can't run their farming machinery without it.
> ...


Can't be produced or imported. Right!
You've got a good list for the scenario you describe, imo - and sugar is on ours too.
Nice post, TGS; glad you joined in here.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

TheGreatSouthern said:


> Perhaps only the well stocked would be interested, on the basis that the poorly stocked have more important things to obtain and little to trade in return, but I'd contend that's a good thing and I'm looking hard for things to stockpile which last forever, are tradeable and aren't bullets. I think supplying people with bullets is a bad idea.
> On my list currently is:
> 
> Diesel fuel - to trade with surrounding land owners when they run out and can't run their farming machinery without it.
> ...


You're thinking sustainability. That's good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cocoa power was used along with hot spices in south America drinks. Wife puts some in her coffee never any sugar. I can't do that it is a sin to put anything in coffee.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> There's lots of uses... try some in chili sometime
> And... if things were really sideways.. it could be used to flavor anything.
> Yeah - I think there'd be a market... IF it was such that luxurys were again part of the picture.


Have you ever heard of super tasters? I am one. One of the things that's completely unpalatable for me, without copious amounts of sugar, is unsweetened chocolate and that includes cocoa powder. Heck, I have to soak lettuce for an hour to get the latex out of it before I can eat it or it's too bitter. Forget arugula and endive


----------

